# brutta figura con Polygen

## g3nt00_m4n

oggi tra amici parlando di programmi e programmini è uscito fuori Polygen un programma stupendo

ch genera frasi casuali che rispettano una grammatica, allora io tutto contento faccio emerge polygen,

nn trova nulla, allora provo emerge -s polygen e via via tutt e le varianti ma nulla, arriva un mio amico 

con debian e fa apt-get install polygen e lo trova, nnnnnnooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!! mi sono sentito un pò 

umiliato visto che cerco sempre di convincerli a cambiare fede.

non ho trovato nessun ebuild nemmeno su google qualcuno di voi ne conosce qualcuno? 

cosa si potrebbe fare per poterlo aggiungere al portage?

----------

## silian87

Beh.... non ci puo' essere tutto in portage.....

Fallo, non e' difficile. Il mio consiglio e' di guardare come sono fatti gli altri ebuilds, darsi una letta al gentoo developers handbook e partire. Poi se funge lo mandi a bugs.gentoo.org, e dopo un po' probabilmente apparira' in portage. Buona fortuna  :Wink: 

----------

## rota

http://polygen.org/web/index.html  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Wink:   :Rolling Eyes:  http://www.polygen.org/gs/dist/

vedi che il tuo amicho prima avra fatto apt-get update...e poi apt-get install...senno mica lo trovava......sto programma....ecc....

----------

## lavish

 *rota wrote:*   

> vedi che il tuo amicho prima avra fatto apt-get update...e poi apt-get install...senno mica lo trovava......sto programma....ecc....

 

rota, o io non capisco nulla o tu parli un pò a caso... mi pare "normale" fare `apt-get update...e poi apt-get install` o no?

Bah, vorrei capire il senso di certi post onestamente.

Riguardo a polygen, tempo fa volevo fare l'ebuild (soprattutto dopo aver scoperto che è un sw veneziano  :Razz:  ), ma poi mi è passato di mente. In questo periodo sono parecchio impegnato (e la mia presenza/assenza sul/dal forum ne è la prova), ma potresti provarci tu  :Smile:  (su bugzilla non c'è nulla). 

Cia!

[EDIT]

s/instal/install

----------

## rota

@lavish ce la differenzza...che l;amico suo con solo 2 comandi a aggiornato il database ..e si e' ritrovato sto programma... :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *rota wrote:*   

> @lavish ce la differenzza...che l;amico suo con solo 2 comandi a aggiornato il database ..e si e' ritrovato sto programma... 

 

Scusa ma sinceramente non vedo la differenza.

L'amico suo è riuscito ad installarlo con due comandi perchè gia si trovava nei repository debian, se ci fosse l'ebuild in portage anche g3nt00_m4n con due comandi l'avrebbe installato 

```
emerge --sync

emerge -av <nomeprog>
```

 Mentre se il sw non fosse stato nemmeno nei repository debian anche il suo amico avrebbe dovuto dare più di due comandi, ripeto quindi che non vedo che differenza ci sia  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xchris

 *rota wrote:*   

> @lavish ce la differenzza...che l;amico suo con solo 2 comandi a aggiornato il database ..e si e' ritrovato sto programma... 

 

quante volte non ho trovato su debian cose che mi servivano...

ma che razza di discorso e'?

ma ru rota usi debian o Gentoo?  :Laughing: 

(visti alcuni tuoi vecchi post mi viene il dubbio  :Very Happy: )

----------

## gutter

Per favore vediamo di ritornare in topic.

P.S.: Se una distro ha un sw che gentoo non ha ancora, non vedo che interesse possa avere con la nostra comunità.

----------

## kaosone

forse rota pensava che avesse aggiunto un repository esterno.. comunque no essendo un pacchetto ufficiale

cmq fidati che a pacchetti stanno messi male, xorg e' stato introdotto ieri in sid e non hanno ancora php5  :Very Happy: 

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

anche se in questo periodo sono un pò occupato per via degli esami mi sa  che troverò il tempo di farlo la notte appena riesco a fare qualcosa la posto per eventuali commenti e correzioni  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rota

io uso tutto da gentoo a debian ....da solaris a BSD...dipende dall server che o tra le mani...e mi capitano quasi sempre server debian.....

----------

## neon

Polygen lo hanno nel repository ufficiale per giunta nella stable link

Cmq ovviamente non possiamo avere tutto in portage, ma possiamo aggiungere  :Wink: 

Suggerimenti per la creazione dell'ebuild: usare il sorgente (cosi' e' multiarchitettura), dipende da ocaml

 *rota wrote:*   

> io uso tutto da gentoo a debian ....da solaris a BSD...dipende dall server che o tra le mani...e mi capitano quasi sempre server debian.....

 

E quindi??? Ah ho capito stai generando frasi casuali per provare polygen  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *g3nt00_m4n wrote:*   

> anche se in questo periodo sono un pò occupato per via degli esami mi sa  che troverò il tempo di farlo la notte appena riesco a fare qualcosa la posto per eventuali commenti e correzioni 

 

Io ho un esame dopodomani  :Very Happy:  Appena finisco sono pronto a darti una mano  :Wink: 

----------

## rota

vabe ...mero un pochino arrabiato....perdonateme..... :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## lavish

 *rota wrote:*   

> vabe ...mero un pochino arrabiato....perdonateme.....  

 

Arrabbiato per cosa?

/me (non capisce)²

----------

## Kernel78

 *rota wrote:*   

> vabe ...mero un pochino arrabiato....perdonateme.....  

 

Scusa ma sei straniero o hai la tastiera che non funziona ?

/EDIT: ok, lasciamo stare, devo imparare a cercare di più e postare di meno  :Embarassed: Last edited by Kernel78 on Mon Jul 18, 2005 8:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lavish

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Scusa ma sei straniero o hai la tastiera che non funziona ?

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-244942-start-0.html

Un pò entrambe le cose  :Razz: 

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

è passato molto ma molto tempo da quando ho aperto questo post ma oggi non avendo nulla da fare mi sono ricordato di questo post è ho fatto un ebuild cioè: 

polygen-1.0.6.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils

DESCRIPTION="random phrase generator whit grammar"

HOMEPAGE="http://polygen.org/web/"

SRC_URI="http://www.polygen.org/gs/dist/${P}-20040628-src.zip

http://www.polygen.org/gs/dist/${P}-20051011-grm.zip"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86"

IUSE="+data"

DEPEND=""

S=${WORKDIR}

src_unpack() {

    unpack ${A}

    cd ${S}/${P}/src

}

src_compile() {

    cd ${S}/${P}/src

    make

}

src_install() {

    cd ${S}/${P}/src

    mkdir -p ${D}/usr/bin/

    mkdir -p ${D}/usr/share/polygen/

    cp ./polygen ${D}/usr/bin/

    cd ..

    cp -R grm/* ${D}/usr/share/polygen/

}

```

----------

## silian87

Bravo, cosi' si fa! Cambia la KEYWORDS flag da x86 a ~x86, poiche' saranno i dev gentoo a stabilire se e' stabile. Orfa lo provo su ppc, cosi' se va puoi mettere anche ~ppc. Poi se tutto va, mandalo a bugs.gentoo.org  :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

Allora, funziona anche su ppc!

Quindi ti consiglierei:

1) Cambia da x86 a ~x86

2) Aggiungi ~ppc

3) credo ci sia un errore nella sintassi delle USE, cambia da:

```
IUSE="+data" 
```

A:

```
IUSE="data" 
```

E manda a bugs.gentoo.org!  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Evviva Evviva: non ho idea di quando cavolo userò polygen [se mai lo userò], ma faccio i complimentia chi l'ha creato! Bravi bravi!

/me incita!

----------

## Hotblack

Credo che manchi anche un

```
DEPEND="dev-lang/ocaml"
```

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

 *Hotblack wrote:*   

> Credo che manchi anche un
> 
> ```
> DEPEND="dev-lang/ocaml"
> ```
> ...

 

dove hai trovato le dipendenze di polygen??? io le ho cercate ovunque ma non le ho trovate

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) credo ci sia un errore nella sintassi delle USE, cambia da:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

veramente mi sono dimenticato a toglierla perchè infatti in tutto l'ebuild non lo uso

sistemo queste cose e provcedo all'invio  :Smile: , nel frattempo invio anche gli ebuild di netsukuku che ho fatto e speriamo bene  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *g3nt00_m4n wrote:*   

>  *Hotblack wrote:*   Credo che manchi anche un
> 
> ```
> DEPEND="dev-lang/ocaml"
> ```
> ...

 

Beh quella mi sembra abbastanza facile... se il programme é scritto in CAML probabilmente senza che tale linguaggio sia installato non compilerà  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *g3nt00_m4n wrote:*    *Hotblack wrote:*   Credo che manchi anche un
> 
> ```
> DEPEND="dev-lang/ocaml"
> ```
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:  ottima osservazione   :Embarassed: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

>   ottima osservazione 

 

Io me ne ero accorto quando lo copilai a suo tempo a mano... non trovava un pacchetto, cosi' cercando ho capito che era quello e l'ho installato.

----------

## Kernel78

Riesumo questo topic perchè non sono nemmeno riuscito a trovare l'ebuild su bugs.gentoo.org  :Confused: 

Sono diventato inetto o alla fine non l'hai mandato ?

/EDIT: per curiosità in che categoria lo mettereste ?

----------

